# Shoes for this dress?



## bluegrassbabe (May 6, 2006)

So I got this dress for my friends wedding. I am a bridesmaid, and it's a very casual afternoon affair. Now I have no clue what shoes to go with it. Link to dress...

yellow dress 

 I don't want to do the typical matchy BM dyed to match shoes. I don't like that look, plus I'll probably never have an occasion to wear yellow shoes again. Any suggestions on something that would look nice with this? I'm feeling very fashion challenged today, and I want to go shopping tommorrow to get it done.


----------



## Corvs Queen (May 6, 2006)

I think that any of these would look great with it. 

http://www2.victoriassecret.com/comm...ANK&rfnbr=2824

http://www2.victoriassecret.com/comm...SAN&rfnbr=2837

http://www2.victoriassecret.com/comm...SAN&rfnbr=2837

http://www2.victoriassecret.com/comm...SAN&rfnbr=2837

Anything nude or goldish would suit it I think. Plus it would make accessorizing a breeze. Hope that helps.


----------



## xsimzxgalx (May 6, 2006)

yup yup gold would work well


----------



## mcorreia (May 6, 2006)

*these!!*

Definetely the golden or snake pattern ones!! too hot outfit IMO


----------



## bluegrassbabe (May 6, 2006)

I'm really loving those snakeprints! I would wear the hell out of those later, too. I think they are neutral enough to flow with the dress.  Or maybe the gold metallic leather slingbacks... Big decisions here. Thanks for the suggestions, girlies.


----------



## gRiZeLda (May 16, 2006)

i own the turquoise ones, but these are really nice too, n u can wear this when going out.....
http://www.ninewest.com/s?namespace=...11984&cid=1044


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 17, 2006)

where i am, these shoes are popular. 

i got a pair like this but in black


----------



## Shimmer (May 17, 2006)

Hope that link works.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mcorreia* 
_Definetely the golden or snake pattern ones!! too hot outfit IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
the red ones! red and yellow looks hot together and the red would totally stand out but not be too much. and it would really bring out the yellow of the dress!!!
love the red ones, for sure!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (May 17, 2006)

I ended up getting a pair of chocolate brown strappy heels with gold stud details on the straps. They have about a half inch platform and a thick heel I thought would help keep me steady since the wedding is outdoors.  
I modeled them with the dress for the bride last night and she likes them too. Bonus that they look good with casual clothes too. I'll probably be wearing them all summer.
I attached a pic of them I found online. Thanks everyone for your suggestions.


----------

